# Drinking water in Abu Dhabi



## The druid

Hi.....I have read somewhere that because of desalination, tap water can taste strange and that as such drinking bottled water is the norm. I just wondered if those Britas water filters get rid of the taste in the tap water at all ?


----------



## BedouGirl

The problem you may face is finding the filters here. Plus, if your pipes aren't fairly new, you may find your water isn't that good regardless of desalination. We use a water dispenser, for cooking, hot drinks, animals and, of course, drinking.


----------



## The druid

Thanks for info.....where do u get these ? Are they as expensive as here in UK..... we have one in my office that we all chip in for !!


----------



## Stevesolar

The druid said:


> Thanks for info.....where do u get these ? Are they as expensive as here in UK..... we have one in my office that we all chip in for !!


Hi,
Water chillers are available in larger supermarkets and electrical stores.
They cost between £50 and £100 - depending on how many taps they have and whether they have a small bottle fridge below.
The best ones have three taps - chilled, ambient and hot water.
Bottles cost around £2 for 5 US gallons - you can get these from supermarkets or arrange weekly deliveries from the water companies.
Most have returnable bottles which are cleaned and refilled.
We happen to use 4 gallon non-reusable bottles from one supplier that is local mineral water (rather than retreated desalinated water). Their bottles are also made from a different plastic that is not supposed to leach hormone-like chemicals into the water (stops me growing man boobs!!!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The druid

My wife says we better use same !!! Where do u get yours from.....we'll arrange for same once we arrive


----------



## BedouGirl

I just treated myself to a water cooler that you don't have to lift the bottle to put it on top (they're bloomin' heavy). You put the bottle where the cupboard or fridge underneath would normally be. It was almost AED 800 but worth every fil as there's no longer any heavy lifting involved in changing the bottle.


----------



## expatteacher2014

We got here a few months ago and bought our cooler from Oasis for 500 AED, otherwise they lease them for about 300 a year. 3 x 5 gallon bottles run us 25 AED each in deposit, now we just stick the empties out on a Sunday morning with 10 AED per bottle in an envelope (low crime rate) and hey presto.

Oasis water coolers 

Also worth mentioning that water in apartment / hotel buildings is stored in tanks - the cleanliness of the tank is key, Legionnaire's is not unheard of over here.


----------



## The druid

Thanks....will def be ingesting in a water cooler when we arrive


----------



## driftingaway

I'm terrible at keeping our water cooler stocked up so have a number of times ended up pouring myself a pint of tap water. I have no objection to the taste (tastes like water to me, maybe I don't have a sophisticated water palate!) and have yet to be in any way ill.

This may be because I'm on Reem Island and the pipes/buildings are new, I dunno.


----------



## The druid

We will be too....Gate Towers.....so we shall wait and see


----------

